# MDC Sebnitz im Juli - Infos? Ansprechpartner?



## Cephei (29. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen,

im Juli soll ja der 3. Lauf MDC-CC in Sebnitz stattfinden, allerdings wurde der Termin bereits mindestens einmal verschoben (war glaub ursprünglich für Mitte Juni geplant), wober ich mir irgendwie nicht richtig sicher bin, welcher Termin nun der richtige ist, auch wenn auf www.mdc-cc.de der 10.Juli genannt ist. Auf der Seite des Veranstalters (http://www.sebnitzer-rv.de) findet man nichts.
Ich müsste aber langsam wissen, was Sache ist, da wir dort übernachten müssen und ich mich langsam um eine Unterkunft kümmern muss. Außerdem wüsste ich gern, was uns dort erwartet. Eine Email an den Veranstalter habe ich bereits versandt, kam als Error (nicht zustellbar) zurück.

Hat jemand genauere Infos aus sicherer Quelle bzw kann mir jemand sogar sagen, an wen ich mich wenden kann?


----------

